# Foolproof Fudge



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

2 sticks butter
4 cups sugar
1 cup milk
2 cups mini marshmallows
1 cup chopped nuts--if desired
12 oz package semi-sweet chocolate chips--i use nestle
13 oz chocolate bar--i use hersheys milk chocolate symphony

melt butter in a large saucepan.  add sugar.  add milk and marshmallows, stirring constantly.  bring to a slight boil.  remove from heat and add all chocolate.  stir in nuts and pour into a greased 13 by 9-inch pan.  refridgerate to cool.


----------

